# scorpion keepers pls read



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

i put this in the invert classifieds but wanted to ask here too as its the more venamous ones im after, i plan on building some kind of room for my scorps - similar to what you wold see at a zoo type place - with them displayed and information on the species i already keep. with 3 kids and limited knowledge i dont wish to persue a dwa license, instead i want to display some moults that i can spray with a clear laquer to protect and display in small display cases with name photo and descriptions next to the moult - well i think its a good idea anyway lol



scorpion-boy said:


> im just wandering - mainly more dwa species - but what do you guys do with your scorpions moults - do you keep them or throw them away?
> 
> id be interested in collectiong some for display purpouses - particularly of the more dangerous scorps - leiurus sp etc fat tails anything really,
> 
> ...


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, cool.

So are you seeking molts?


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah lol if anyone has them - particulARLY deathstalkers,fat tails etc


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Recently had a Rhopalurus junceus moult if you want the skin? Not a particularly impressive looking skin but if your paying postage then I'll happily send it you.

I've also got 1 frozen Heterometrus swammerdami that passed in the mail, if you want a crack at drying/mounting it then again drop me a pm


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

you say not impressive looking? how not impressive :lol2:
id ideally be looking for complete moults that still resemble there former owners


----------



## scorpionking (Feb 15, 2009)

hi i got a male and female parabuthus transvaalicus, centruroids,tityus and hotentotta molts along with a few frozen androctonus scorplings ...


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

scorpionking said:


> hi i got a male and female parabuthus transvaalicus, centruroids,tityus and hotentotta molts along with a few frozen androctonus scorplings ...


 do you want anything for them or just postage?

will they be ok in the post


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

anybody else - id really like a good leiurus quinquestriatus moult 

even dead frozen specimens although i realise that they arent as common as a moult but if anybody does have them please keep me in mind as i can have them displayed preserved


----------



## Webspinner (Jan 30, 2010)

*Still Waiting!!!*

Scorpionking

Still awaiting the scorpions I paid you for back in February????

DJ


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Webspinner said:


> Scorpionking
> 
> Still awaiting the scorpions I paid you for back in February????
> 
> DJ


 Aaaargh thread pirates :lol2:

send the guy a PM:whistling2:


----------



## Webspinner (Jan 30, 2010)

I have sent PMs & emails. Still awaiting a response. Seems to like keeping people waiting irrespective whether goods or replies!


----------



## Webspinner (Jan 30, 2010)

scorpion-boy said:


> Aaaargh thread pirates :lol2:
> 
> send the guy a PM:whistling2:


I have sent numerous PMs & emails. It seems he enjoys misleading & keeping people waiting irrespective of reply or goods!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

scorpionking said:


> hi i got a male and female parabuthus transvaalicus, centruroids,tityus and hotentotta molts along with a few frozen androctonus scorplings ...


This guy has also sold these to my OH (Young_Gun). He bought and paid for them weeks ago.

Scorpionking is now ignoring all emails PMs etc :devil:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

oh dear - another purple-kitten - perhaps theyre the same person


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

scorpion-boy said:


> oh dear - another purple-kitten - perhaps theyre the same person


Unless she moved to France and had a sex change then no its not the same person :lol2:

But ive let this guy know that we will be naming and shaming on other forums he uses with copies of the paypal transaction as proof.

I wouldnt have made a big deal about it, but it was for a reasonable sum of money that he's ripped us off for.


----------

